# Best anti-fog, transition lenses



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Any recommendations for anti-fog lenses? 
Also, I'm thinking about getting transition lenses but do a lot riding in darker conditions (dusk through wooded singletrack). What would be a good light transparency range?


----------



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

I'm told that Tifosi glasses with Light Night Fototec lenses are anti-fog and transition as well. I'm thinking of picking up a pair of Masts at my LBS. Decent price at $69.95.


----------



## romeslipslide (Nov 11, 2011)

bank5 said:


> Any recommendations for anti-fog lenses?
> Also, I'm thinking about getting transition lenses but do a lot riding in darker conditions (dusk through wooded singletrack). What would be a good light transparency range?


I'm using transition lenses to ride, no problems with them in wooded areas where the light level is significantly lower, although they do take a little while to fade back to it's usual level of transparency. Great for riding i feel, but it's not the best at keeping out certain levels of glare even when it blacks out to the max.


----------



## Skid Marks (May 26, 2012)

I also posted a response in the "lens Color" thread alluding to the same thing. I have been using the Julbo Trail sunglasses for about a month now. So far I love them. In dark woods they lighten to a yellowish category 1 tint. When in full sunlight they go to a category 3 dark. Pretty quickly I might add. The have anti fog lenses and you can adjust the amount of ventilation. I bought them online for about $129.00.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

The best anti-fog you can get is the same thing divers do: 1 cup of water, add 5-6 drops of liquid dish detergent, mix gently to form no suds. Dunk your lenses/glasses, then gently wipe off the excess, buff to a clear view; if you wipe too hard/too much, you will remove the coating. It is cheap and re-appliable, so you can get a pair of glasses that you really like, regardless of how well they vent.

If you are getting actual Transitions lenses from an optician, they have a transparency from about 95% to about 40%, give or take. They also cost about $200 a pair (last time I bought them) but may be significantly less if there is no prescription attached. Regular photochromatic lenses are much cheaper, but tend to have poorer transparency/light reduction. Re: Transitions lenses, I have had no issues with them at either dawn or twilight, but I also wear prescription lenses...you might not want to spend $400 on a pair of glasses they don't use all the time.


----------



## m3bas (Dec 24, 2011)

I have the Oakley Jawbone with transitions vented lens. In really bright sun they aren't quite dark enough but do ok. The vents seem to stop fogging fairly well too.


----------

